# مسئوليات واعمال مهندس الاشراف بالمشروع



## م اشرف الكرم (26 مارس 2008)

اخوتي الزملاء الافاضل

تحقيقا لطلب الاخ الزميل داركنيس
في سؤاله عن اعمال مهندس الاشراف بالمشاريع
بموضوعه بالرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85568.html

ارفق لكم وله الاعمال والمسئوليات التالية
والتي يجب ان يتعرف عليها مهندس الاشراف 
والتي اطرحها من خلال خبرتي المتواضعة في الاشراف بالمشاريع 

وارجو من اي زميل اضافة مايراه مضيفا او موضحا لها 
وهي كما اراها كالتالي:

•	المشاركة في لجنة استلام الموقع ومحضر الاستلام.
•	مراقبة اعمال الانشاء ومتابعة تنفيذ التصاميم والمواصفات حسب مستندات العقد.
•	متابعة طلبات الفحص (site Inspection) اليومية المقدمة من المقاول للبنود المختلفة.
•	القيام بتوجيه تعليمات الموقع (site Instruction) الى المقاول، بالملاحظات الفنية الجارية للإعمال ومتابعة إصلاحها " ان وجدت ".
•	مراقبة الجودة (quality Control) من خلال متابعة الفحوصات المختبرية وتحديدها للمقاول ومتابعة نتائجها وتوصيات المختبر المعتمد.
•	مراجعة المخططات التنفيذية (shop Drawing) للاعمال المختلفة واعتمادها مع الملاحظات الفنية الواجبة وذلك في خلال اسبوعين من التقديم " او حسب العقد".
•	متابعة نسب الانجاز حسب المنفذ الفعلي على الطبيعة ومدى تناسبة مع البرنامج الزمني للمشروع (time Schedule) و المعتمد من الاستشاري والمقدم من المقاول باستخدام برامج الحاسوب (primavera Or Ms. Project) ومتابعة تقارير البرامج في ضوء المنفذ لضبط سير العمل زمنيا. 
•	متابعة المقاول في تقديم المواد (material Submittals) لاعتمادها، شاملة الكتالوجات الفنية اللازمة مع توفير حجرة عينات مناسبة لحفظ المعتمد منه كمرجع.
• تقديم تقارير شهرية الى المالك تبين حالة سير الاعمال وتقدمها والوضع المالي المنصرف والمتبقي والتوثيق الفوتوغافي مع تقديم التوصيات اللازمة.
•	التأكد من تحقيق المقاول تقدما فعالا فيما يتعلق بقواعد السلامة العامة ، ومتطلبات وثائق المشروع وتقارير تقدم العمل.
•	اخطار المالك بتقديم طلبات ايصال الكهرباء والماء والهاتف واية خدمات اخرى في مرحلة مناسبة حسب تقدم التنفيذ.
•	مراجعة المطالبات المالية الشهرية للمقاول ( او الدفعات) والتأكد من مطابقة نسب الانجاز (progress) على الطبيعة مع ما قد تم تقديمه في ضوء شروط التعاقد، وتحرير شهادات الصرف للمالك (payment Certificate).
•	مراجعة ومناقشة المطالبات (Claims) المقدمة من المقاول ومناقشته فيها واعداد التوصيات اللازمة من حيث احقيته في اوامر تغيير(change Order) من عدمه.
•	متابعة اوامر التغيير (سواءا السالبة او الموجبة) و الموافق عليها من المالك ومراجعتها واعتمادها.
•	متابعة المقاول في عمل التأمينات المختلفة اللازمة حسب بنود التعاقد ، ومتابعة تقديم الضمانات البنكية ومواعيد تجديدها ان لزم الامر.
•	متابعة حفظ وثائق المشروع الجارية من ملفات محاضر الاجتماعات وتقارير العمالة اليومية والتقارير المختبرية والمخططات المعتمدة والخطابات المتبادلة بين الاطراف الثلاثة.
•	تحضير وادارة اجتماعات الموقع الاسبوعية "اونصف الشهرية و حسب الضرورة" لضمان حسن سير الاعمال وتحديد المسئوليات لانجاز ومتابعة توصيات الاجتماع.
•	متابعة المقاول في تقديم المخططات كما نفذت (as Built) للاعمال المختلفة بنهاية المشروع.
•	بعد انهاء المقاول لجميع اعمال المشروع ، يتم اعداد لجان الاستلام الابتدائي (preliminary Handing Over) بالتنسيق مع المالك و المقاول و اعداد قوائم الملاحظات (deficincies List) ومتابعة اصلاحها من قبل المقاول.
•	مراجعة انهاء ملاحظات الاستلام الابتدائي حسب قوائم الملاحظات. 
•	متابعة المقاول في تقديم دليل التشغيل الخاص بالمشروع والذي يشمل على مواصفات المواد والمعدات التي تم توريدها وتركيبها وكذلك الكتالوجات الفنية لها مع ضمانات حسن التنفيذ وفهرس باسماء جميع مقاولي الباطن بالمشروع.
•	اصدار شهادة الاستلام الابتدائي.


وارجو من اي زميل لديه اي استفسار عن اي من اعمال الاشراف
ان يتفضل بذكرها لنناقش فيها

دمتم جميعا بكل خير
​


----------



## omshazly (29 مارس 2008)

الف شكروجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (30 مارس 2008)

وجزاكم كل خير اخونا omshazly


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## حاتم سليمان (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 أبريل 2008)

mago قال:


> جزاكم الله الف خير
> بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله



اشكر لك مرورك واي استفسار ستجدوننا معكم ان شاء الله
​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله تبارك الله دائما ممبدع عزيزنا الكريم نهر النييل .. فعلا نقاط مهمه جدا ومهام تبدأ من اول المشروع الى مرحلة التسليم

اتمنى ان نأخذ كل مهمه على حده ونحاول ان نثريها بالمزيد من المعلومات واسرار المهنة .. وهذا اقتراح ان اعجبكم اكملتم وان لم فتجاهلوه

المهمه الاولى : المشاركة في لجنة استلام الموقع ومحضر الاستلام.

أسئلة للمناقشة من الجميع ... 
ما هي لجنة الاستلام؟ وممن تتكون؟ وما اهميتها؟ ومن الذي يشكلها؟ ومن يرأسها؟
ما هو محضر الاستلام؟ وما هي اهم بنوده؟ ومن من يصدر والى من هو موجه؟ ومسؤولية من توقيعه؟ ثم اين يحفظ؟ وما الجدوى من عمل هذا المحضر؟ هل هناك امثلة على اهمية هذا المحضر واضطر المشاركين في المشروع للجوء اليه في حالة مطالبة ما؟
اترك الاثراء والاجابه على الاسئله اعلى من الجميع ثم ان شاء الله نثبت ملخص من وحي مداخلات الاخوة والاخوات الاعضاء.


ان نشارك في الحوار واثراءه هو مطلب رئيس من مطالب هذا الملتقى​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 أبريل 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك اخونا الانشط فكريا ابو صالح

ما انت تمس يداك موضوعا
الا وتحيله الى شعلة تفاعلية 
بتوجيه محاور هامة فيه الى الجميع

لا تحرمنا من جواهرك الفياضة دوما
ووكان الله في عونك فنحن نعلم مدى انشغالك في الفترة الحالية

ونسأل الله ان ترجع الينا بقوة حين تنتهي من انشغالاتك
وفقك الله لما فيه الخير 

زننتظر مساهمات الاخوة الاعضاء
ولي عودة ان شاء الله
​


----------



## virtualknight (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## داركنيس (31 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك على المجهود ياغالي*


----------



## مبارك السناري (1 أغسطس 2009)

قبل البدء في عملك عزيزي المهندس المشرف تذكر بإنك الممثل للمالك وأنت الرقيب والعين الساهرة للمحافظة على أموال المالك للمشروع فمثل ما تقوم بمحاسبة المقاول تخيل نفسك وكأنك صاحب المشروع حتى تكون عادلاً في عملك وتذكر بأن الثقة التي أولاك إليها صاحب المشروع سيحاسبك عليها الله سبحانه وتعالى (من أخذ الأجر حاسبه الله بالعمل)


----------



## سيد طه محمد (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مشرفنا الغالي على هذا التوضيح الشامل


----------



## najeebali (26 مايو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نيوتن ديزاين (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------

